# Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang



## Louis Gara (25 Ottobre 2015)

Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang, attaccante 25enne gabonese del Borussia Dortmund. Cresciuto nelle giovanili del Milan, ha militato poi in varie squadre francesi, dove è esploso nel Saint Etienne che lo ha riscattato dai rossoneri per 1 milione. Passa così al Dortmund per 13 milioni.

Coi tedeschi è una delle poche note positive della fallimentare stagione 2014-2015, mettendo a segno ben 25 reti totali.

Quest'anno, è già a quota 20 gol realizzati complessivamente in 17 gare disputate. Oggi, altra tripletta all'Augsburg.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mi piace il suo tipo di gioco, e ha pure grandi numeri. Magari a riavercelo ora...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Sta davvero facendo bene, una media gol straordinaria.


----------



## hiei87 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ennesimo errore imperdonabile della nostra dirigenza. Hai voglia di dire che non sembrava tutto 'sto fenomeno. Abbiamo tenuto per anni prodotti improponibili della nostra primavera (tra cui i suoi due fratelli), mentre quelli buoni li abbiamo lasciati scappare alla prima offerta.
A oggi sarebbe probabilmente il miglior giocatore della nostra rosa.


----------



## Jino (25 Ottobre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ennesimo errore imperdonabile della nostra dirigenza. Hai voglia di dire che non sembrava tutto 'sto fenomeno. Abbiamo tenuto per anni prodotti improponibili della nostra primavera (tra cui i suoi due fratelli), mentre quelli buoni li abbiamo lasciati scappare alla prima offerta.
> A oggi sarebbe probabilmente il miglior giocatore della nostra rosa.



E' rimasto con noi sotto contratto tanti anni senza dimostrare nulla di che. Definirlo un errore imperdonabile è pura follia.


----------



## hiei87 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' rimasto con noi sotto contratto tanti anni senza dimostrare nulla di che. Definirlo un errore imperdonabile è pura follia.



Sarò folle allora. A me pare l'evidenza dei fatti. Ora vale almeno 30-40 milioni, da noi sarebbe titolare fisso e forse il miglior giocatore della rosa, ergo la sua cessione si è rivelata un errore imperdonabile. Che poi potesse essere giustificata all'epoca, come lo erano quelle di Saponara e Darmian, è un altro discorso.
Come ho detto prima, gente ben più scarsa ci è rimasta sul groppone per molti più anni. 
Per fare un esempio, ricordo le mille occasioni e i mille prestiti di Borriello, prima della sua "esplosione"...


----------



## Jino (25 Ottobre 2015)

Il discorso è sempre il solito. Hai un giovane delle primavera che non emerge, lo mandi in prestito 2-3 anni e non combina nulla, diventa difficile rinnovare e dare fiducia. Lo molli. Cosi è accaduto per questo ragazzo. Cosi come per Darmian. 

Non si può pensare di tenere cani e porci per 7-8 anni perchè "potrebbero esplodere". 

Questi casi capitano a tutte le squadre dai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Ottobre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sarò folle allora. A me pare l'evidenza dei fatti. Ora vale almeno 30-40 milioni, da noi sarebbe titolare fisso e forse il miglior giocatore della rosa, ergo la sua cessione si è rivelata un errore imperdonabile. Che poi potesse essere giustificata all'epoca, come lo erano quelle di Saponara e Darmian, è un altro discorso.
> Come ho detto prima, gente ben più scarsa ci è rimasta sul groppone per molti più anni.
> Per fare un esempio, ricordo le mille occasioni e i mille prestiti di Borriello, prima della sua "esplosione"...


Questo qui non è esploso il giorno dopo averlo mollato, è esploso dopo essersi dovuto fare le ossa al Saint-Etienne e al Borussia Dortmund per un lustro buono. Io sono in prima fila per coprire di fango la nostra dirigenza ma Aubameyang come Darmian non possono essere un rimpianto, è gente che ci ha messo davvero troppo tempo per esplodere.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il discorso è sempre il solito. Hai un giovane delle primavera che non emerge, lo mandi in prestito 2-3 anni e non combina nulla, diventa difficile rinnovare e dare fiducia. Lo molli. Cosi è accaduto per questo ragazzo. Cosi come per Darmian.
> 
> Non si può pensare di tenere cani e porci per 7-8 anni perchè "potrebbero esplodere".
> 
> Questi casi capitano a tutte le squadre dai.



Ma allora che la teniamo a fare la primavera? A questo punto chiudiamola

Aubameyang ha fatto la sua 1° stagione ad alto livello in Francia a 22 anni (e da lì è andato solo crescendo). Mica a 30. Purtroppo conoscendo i nostri polli sarà stato probabilmente abbandonato a se stesso senza qualcuno che ne osservasse la crescita.

Aubameyang, Darmian, Saponara... è una cosa sistematica, mica è sfiga


----------



## hiei87 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo qui non è esploso il giorno dopo averlo mollato, è esploso dopo essersi dovuto fare le ossa al Saint-Etienne e al Borussia Dortmund per un lustro buono. Io sono in prima fila per coprire di fango la nostra dirigenza ma Aubameyang come Darmian non possono essere un rimpianto, è gente che ci ha messo davvero troppo tempo per esplodere.



Vabbè, ma, a parte che in Primavera e in Francia aveva mostrato da subito di avere delle qualità, poi una società deve capire il potenziale di un giocatore, credere in lui e non vederlo sempre solo come un possibile introito alla prima occasione.
Tutti i giovani che escono dalla nostra primavera li cediamo alla prima offerta. Gli unici che ci rimangono per anni sul groppone sono quei bidoni che nessuno vuole.
Per me non aver capito che Aubameyang aveva del potenziale è stato un grave errore. Non tutti nascono fenomeni e c'è gente che viene pagata perchè si presume abbia le competenze calcistiche per valutare e gestire i talenti in erba e il loro percorso di crescita...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Ottobre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, ma, a parte che in Primavera e in Francia aveva mostrato da subito di avere delle qualità, poi una società deve capire il potenziale di un giocatore, credere in lui e non vederlo sempre solo come un possibile introito alla prima occasione.
> Tutti i giovani che escono dalla nostra primavera li cediamo alla prima offerta. Gli unici che ci rimangono per anni sul groppone sono quei bidoni che nessuno vuole.
> Per me non aver capito che Aubameyang aveva del potenziale è stato un grave errore. Non tutti nascono fenomeni e c'è gente che viene pagata perchè si presume abbia le competenze calcistiche per valutare e gestire i talenti in erba e il loro percorso di crescita...


Però non si può pretendere nemmeno di capire il potenziale di tutti, ci sta che si facciano degli errori e noi non siamo stati né i primi né gli ultimi a farli.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però non si può pretendere nemmeno di capire il potenziale di tutti, ci sta che si facciano degli errori e noi non siamo stati né i primi né gli ultimi a farli.



Certo. Il problema è che noi li abbiamo fatti molto spesso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Ottobre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Certo. Il problema è che noi li abbiamo fatti molto spesso.


Su Aubameyang, ti ripeto, non me la sento di accusare la società, perché il ragazzo ha avuto bisogno di davvero troppo tempo.


----------



## Jino (26 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma allora che la teniamo a fare la primavera? A questo punto chiudiamola
> 
> Aubameyang ha fatto la sua 1° stagione ad alto livello in Francia a 22 anni (e da lì è andato solo crescendo). Mica a 30. Purtroppo conoscendo i nostri polli sarà stato probabilmente abbandonato a se stesso senza qualcuno che ne osservasse la crescita.
> 
> Aubameyang, Darmian, Saponara... è una cosa sistematica, mica è sfiga



Saponara non c'entra nulla con questo discorso. Mica ha fatto il settore giovanile con noi. 

Gli altri due dopo la primavera hanno fatto anni ed anni in prestito dove non hanno combinato nulla di che per meritare di esser portati un prima squadra. Aubameyang ci ha impiegato quattro anni per cominciare a combinare qualcosa, Darmian altrettanti per cominciare anche solo a fare un ragionamento: è da Milan?! 

Dai su. Questi non si possono considerare errori, perchè per due che avrebbero appunto meritato di tornare te ne posso citare un centinaio che non ha combinato nulla. Ripeto, non si possono tenere sotto contratto centinaia di giovani in giro per il mondo perchè "non si sa mai diventino da Milan poi ci mangiamo le mani".


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Saponara non c'entra nulla con questo discorso. Mica ha fatto il settore giovanile con noi.
> 
> Gli altri due dopo la primavera hanno fatto anni ed anni in prestito dove non hanno combinato nulla di che per meritare di esser portati un prima squadra. Aubameyang ci ha impiegato quattro anni per cominciare a combinare qualcosa, Darmian altrettanti per cominciare anche solo a fare un ragionamento: è da Milan?!
> 
> Dai su. Questi non si possono considerare errori, perchè per due che avrebbero appunto meritato di tornare te ne posso citare un centinaio che non ha combinato nulla. Ripeto, non si possono tenere sotto contratto centinaia di giovani in giro per il mondo perchè "non si sa mai diventino da Milan poi ci mangiamo le mani".



Ma se quella ciofeca di Abate si è fatto CINQUE anni tra prestiti e comproprietà, ora 3 anni diventano troppi per aspettare? ma dai

Ripeto, ma a cosa serve la primavera? A sfornare giocatori pronti a 19 anni? Allora il gioco non vale la candela e sarebbe meglio chiuderla


----------



## Jino (26 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma se quella ciofeca di Abate si è fatto CINQUE anni tra prestiti e comproprietà, ora 3 anni diventano troppi per aspettare? ma dai
> 
> Ripeto, ma a cosa serve la primavera? A sfornare giocatori pronti a 19 anni? Allora il gioco non vale la candela e sarebbe meglio chiuderla



La primavera non serve a nulla ed è una cosa che dico da ormai tanti tanti anni, è una competizione inutile perchè non ti forma per il calcio professionistico che è tutt'altra cosa. Invoco le squadre B che giochino in un campionato pro da tanti anni, come ogni altro paese sviluppato, ma niente. 

Detto questo, non si può criticare la società per due non ritorni su centinaia di calciatori lasciati andare, rendiamoci conto che la percentuale è bassissima. Capisco il tuo ragionamento se fosse stato lasciato andare se avesse fatto subito bene, ma solo dopo quattro anni meritava anche solo l'attenzione del Milan, quattro. Nel calcio sono un'eternità.


----------



## Serginho (27 Ottobre 2015)

La curiosita' di rileggere i commenti su Aubameyang quando era ancora al Milan e' forte. A memoria ricordo che i "via subito sto cesso inutile e tutti i suoi fratelli" si sprecassero. Probabilmente le stesse persone che ora col senno di poi fanno i fenomeni da tastiera


----------



## pennyhill (28 Ottobre 2015)

Lui, Oliveira e Ibrahimovic, è il nostro prossimo tridente.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> La curiosita' di rileggere i commenti su Aubameyang quando era ancora al Milan e' forte. A memoria ricordo che i "via subito sto cesso inutile e tutti i suoi fratelli" si sprecassero. Probabilmente le stesse persone che ora col senno di poi fanno i fenomeni da tastiera



I fenomeni da tastiera però non prendono milioni per dirigere una squadra di calcio, per cui possono sbagliare certi giudizi. 
A me sembra che il senno del poi abbia emesso un verdetto chiaro, cioè che la cessione di Aubameyang sia stata un grave errore. Poi c'erano delle scusanti, ma a oggi contano fino a un certo punto, considerando poi come siamo finiti noi...


----------



## Serginho (28 Ottobre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> I fenomeni da tastiera però non prendono milioni per dirigere una squadra di calcio, per cui possono sbagliare certi giudizi.
> A me sembra che il senno del poi abbia emesso un verdetto chiaro, cioè che la cessione di Aubameyang sia stata un grave errore. Poi c'erano delle scusanti, ma a oggi contano fino a un certo punto, considerando poi come siamo finiti noi...



Ripeto, col senno del poi e' troppo facile parlare. Poi se si pretende di azzeccare ogni scelta nella vita evidentemente non si e' capito come la vita stessa funziona.

La dirigenza e' colpevole di tantissime cose, ma attaccarsi a questo lo trovo veramente eccessivo


----------



## hiei87 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ripeto, col senno del poi e' troppo facile parlare. Poi se si pretende di azzeccare ogni scelta nella vita evidentemente non si e' capito come la vita stessa funziona.
> 
> La dirigenza e' colpevole di tantissime cose, ma attaccarsi a questo lo trovo veramente eccessivo


Aubameyang, Darmian, Saponara sono già 3. In più ci sono stati giocatori, seppur mediocri e non da Milan, come Matri e Antonelli, che ci siamo dovuti riprendere (il primo pagandolo anche molto), e Astori, che comunque si è valorizzato (a un certo punto per lui chiedevano 15-20 milioni), e avremmo potuto vendere meglio o tenere come riserva.
Senza contare alcuni casi in passato come Elber, Vieira e Davids, meno gravi soltanto percè all'epoca avevamo comunque dei grandi campioni...
Insomma, non penso si possa parlare di casualità...Ripeto, c'è gente che viene pagata per fare certe cose, e le ha sempre fatte malissimo. Non c'è mai stata programmazione, e i giovani della nostra primavera sono sempre stati visti come piccole plusvalenze.
Aubameyang un potenziale lo aveva (ricordo un suo exploit nella Youth Cup). Se al Saint Etienne hanno deciso di puntare su di lui, evidentemente qualcuno da quelle parti lo aveva notato.
La beffa più grande, in tutto questo, è che i fratelli scarsi e il padre "osservatore" ci sono rimasti sul groppone molto più a lungo.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Ottobre 2015)

Se per trovare qualche incarico a Tassotti lo mettono a fare l'osservatore dei giocatori in prestito, non c'è nulla da meravigliarsi sul fatto che il Milan non abbia la minima idea di come rendano i giocatori fuori in prestito.

Probabilmente nemmeno le guardano le loro partite


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Aubameyang, Darmian, Saponara sono già 3. In più ci sono stati giocatori, seppur mediocri e non da Milan, come Matri e Antonelli, che ci siamo dovuti riprendere (il primo pagandolo anche molto), e Astori, che comunque si è valorizzato (a un certo punto per lui chiedevano 15-20 milioni), e avremmo potuto vendere meglio o tenere come riserva.
> Senza contare alcuni casi in passato come Elber, Vieira e Davids, meno gravi soltanto percè all'epoca avevamo comunque dei grandi campioni...
> Insomma, non penso si possa parlare di casualità...Ripeto, c'è gente che viene pagata per fare certe cose, e le ha sempre fatte malissimo. Non c'è mai stata programmazione, e i giovani della nostra primavera sono sempre stati visti come piccole plusvalenze.
> Aubameyang un potenziale lo aveva (ricordo un suo exploit nella Youth Cup). Se al Saint Etienne hanno deciso di puntare su di lui, evidentemente qualcuno da quelle parti lo aveva notato.
> La beffa più grande, in tutto questo, è che i fratelli scarsi e il padre "osservatore" ci sono rimasti sul groppone molto più a lungo.



Ti stai veramente infilando in un ragionamento senza via d'uscita. Saponara con il nostro ragionamento del settore giovanile cosa c'entra di grazia? Idem i vari Vieira, Davids. 

Poi ti consiglio di andare a vedere tutte le grandi italiane e ti accorgerai che di giovani della primavera "scappati" ne hanno pure le altre. Ma estendi pure alle big d'Europa, pure li ne troverai di casi cosi. 

Sai perchè? Perchè è normale.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Pierre aveva reso pochissimo anche a Lille e al Monaco (è esploso a 23 anni, non a 19-20......). Qui siamo stati sfigati. Di che volgiamo parlare raga. Gli errori sono altri. Non è che possiamo tenere tutti i giovani del vivaio, con la speranza che possano esplodere.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ti stai veramente infilando in un ragionamento senza via d'uscita. Saponara con il nostro ragionamento del settore giovanile cosa c'entra di grazia? Idem i vari Vieira, Davids.
> 
> Poi ti consiglio di andare a vedere tutte le grandi italiane e ti accorgerai che di giovani della primavera "scappati" ne hanno pure le altre. Ma estendi pure alle big d'Europa, pure li ne troverai di casi cosi.
> 
> Sai perchè? Perchè è normale.



Vabbè ci rinuncio. Il concetto è lo stesso. Hanno fatto bene, come sempre...


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Vabbè ci rinuncio. Il concetto è lo stesso. Hanno fatto bene, come sempre...



Guarda che parli con uno che la proprietà e dirigenza la critica eccome, ma chiaramente dove serve, non in cose in cui francamente ha poco senso farlo. Ripeto, dal mio punto di vista voler contestare questo alla dirigenza significa voler andare contro a prescindere su tutto, stop.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Ottobre 2015)

Va beh,comunque per me è sfiga. Questo se non erro nella Primavera del Milan sfornava dei risultati modestissimi. Ha giocato le prime quattro stagioni in Francia segnando pochissimo,e sicuramente non poteva farsi le ossa qui da noi,dato che in quegli anni avevamo gente come Ronaldinho e Pato in rosa.

Il calcio alla fine non è una scienza esatta. Bojan a 18 anni sembrava un fenomeno ed era titolare nel Barcellona, e ora non vale niente. Questo qui fino a 23 anni sembrava una mezza pippa,e ora è un attaccante fortissimo. 

Poi certo,sicuramente è una persona intelligente,visto che pur di giocare è andato nella Serie B francese. A differenza di gente come Niang che si fa tre anni di tribuna perché vuole "giocarsi le sue carteh!1!1"


----------



## Serginho (28 Ottobre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Aubameyang, Darmian, Saponara sono già 3. In più ci sono stati giocatori, seppur mediocri e non da Milan, come Matri e Antonelli, che ci siamo dovuti riprendere (il primo pagandolo anche molto), e Astori, che comunque si è valorizzato (a un certo punto per lui chiedevano 15-20 milioni), e avremmo potuto vendere meglio o tenere come riserva.
> Senza contare alcuni casi in passato come Elber, Vieira e Davids, meno gravi soltanto percè all'epoca avevamo comunque dei grandi campioni...
> Insomma, non penso si possa parlare di casualità...Ripeto, c'è gente che viene pagata per fare certe cose, e le ha sempre fatte malissimo. Non c'è mai stata programmazione, e i giovani della nostra primavera sono sempre stati visti come piccole plusvalenze.
> Aubameyang un potenziale lo aveva (ricordo un suo exploit nella Youth Cup). Se al Saint Etienne hanno deciso di puntare su di lui, evidentemente qualcuno da quelle parti lo aveva notato.
> La beffa più grande, in tutto questo, è che i fratelli scarsi e il padre "osservatore" ci sono rimasti sul groppone molto più a lungo.



Per 5-6 che hai elencato tu ce ne sono a che invece hanno fatto schifo, teniamoci tutti allora finché non potrebbero esplodere, magari una decina d'anni in prestito. Poi però non vi sorprendete dei buchi a bilancio. Poi lamentarsi di Davids ed Elber lol, a quei tempi non valevano una scarpa di quelli che avevamo in rosa


----------



## hiei87 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Per 5-6 che hai elencato tu ce ne sono a che invece hanno fatto schifo, teniamoci tutti allora finché non potrebbero esplodere, magari una decina d'anni in prestito. Poi però non vi sorprendete dei buchi a bilancio. Poi lamentarsi di Davids ed Elber lol, a quei tempi non valevano una scarpa di quelli che avevamo in rosa


Era per dire che il disinteresse c'è sempre stato, l'ho specificato che in rosa avevamo gente più forte (di Davids in realtà, almeno fino al ciclo Ancelottiano, non credo, ma è un altro discorso)
Nel caso di Aubameyang, si vede che un giorno si è svegliato con dei superpoteri e da bidone senza talento si è trasformato in grande giocatore.
Comunque volevo chiudere la diatriba già da ieri, e ora penso la si possa finire, sennò monopolizziamo il topic. Tanto le nostre posizioni sono quelle.


----------

